# Is my receiver broken? Center speaker not working at all....



## redphinn

Hi there, glad that I found this forum and I really hope someone here can shed some light on my situation. I recently picked up a used av receiver; I have spent the last few days gathering everything else I needed to make it work. I have successfully hooked up the front left and right and the surround right and left but I can't seem to get the center speaker to give me any sound. I've tried two different speakers on it and I've even tried to use the center pre-out to see if the tv would act as my center speaker. 

Here's my setup:
Pioneer vsx-509s (oldie but a goodie)
aiwa subwoofer 150w self-powered
5 jvc speakers alternatively I have also tried using the speakers from my old all in one surround 

in setting up the receiver I did notice that in the speaker selection menu you can turn off the center speaker....this stumped me at first because it was set to off to begin with; after changing that setting I still can't get any sound.

I'm beginning to think I bought a dud and maybe I should look for another receiver.....what do you guys think???

I'm open to any suggestions, I even looked to see if there was a way to reset my receiver but that doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## eugovector

There should be auto test tones built into the reciever, a pink noise that outputs from each of the speakers individually. After turning the Center to "on", does the pink noise skip the center?


----------



## redphinn

When I had the speaker set up incorrectly with the center as off it would skip it entirely on the test tones. Once I changed it to show the center it does go through it on the test tone but there is no noise.


----------



## Prof.

My guess is that it's a dud!!:thumbsdown:
If the centre channel was turned off when you bought it..I would say that the previous owner disconnected it because there was no output..possibly a blown output stage..


----------



## redphinn

Your theory sounds like what I feared.....back to the Hock Shop I go....hopefully they don't give me too hard a time returning/exchanging for another one.
If they do give me my money back I saw another system on Kijiji that looks pretty good; it's newer too. You have anything good to say about Panasonic with quest speakers? The model is SA-HE75.
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Prof.

Sorry, I'm not familiar with that model but someone else might be..


----------



## deafbykhorns

Are you using 5.1 program material? may not output for music


----------



## redphinn

So the verdict is in....I took the receiver back to where I bought it and they tested the center output channel and there was absolutely no sound....I traded the receiver in for a Yamaha HTR5830 which is pretty cool and the sound works on this one so Yay!

Thanks to everyone for your help with my issue.....I will cruise on by here whenever I have any questions and maybe try and answer a few while I'm at it.


----------

